# SHOCKER....another Viking arrested



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Chris Cook.......what else, domestic battery. :eyeroll:

Is it just me, or does it seem as if the land of purple leads the NFL in arrests year in and year out? :shake:

PURPLE PRIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

It's just you.

huntin1


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Depends.... I can remember packer being in the news..... Chumura having a "hot tub" party with under age women..... A great Qb abusing perscription pills and booze, DUI charges, Domestic Charges on players as well..... Seems that some forget about past years.


----------

